

A Spacecraft for All: The ISEE-3 Live Lunar Flyby - pronoiac
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdtUIXPjVgk

======
pronoiac
There was a discussion yesterday about the original home for this stream -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8156322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8156322)
about [http://www.spacecraftforall.com/](http://www.spacecraftforall.com/) \-
and this link skips the splash page that suggests you use Chrome, along with
some flight path infographics.

------
readerrrr
I just read on wikipedia that the thrusters failed. This will limit future
missions(?)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Cometary_Explorer...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Cometary_Explorer#Interplanetary_Citizen_Science_Mission)

------
pronoiac
If I'm tracking time correctly, the live lunar flyby should happen in 15
minutes or so.

------
pronoiac
The live event has wrapped up, though the 1hr37min archive remains viewable.

